# Get bit custom rod building supply - happy easter!! Save 15% and free shipping!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Easter and Happy 2nd Birthday Hunter Brotz! 

Hunter is a fishing machine and we are giving out some serious party favors. 

NOW IS THE TIME TO BUILD YOUR OWN CUSTOM ROD!

Please enjoy 15% off orders over $75 and Free Shipping for orders over $150. 

Click Here to See and Save on Additional Sales!

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/15--Off-Your-Order----Happy-Easter----Free-Shipping--.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=AniDaUhb-Tw​Thank you for your continued support, we greatly appreciate it! Please don't hesitate to let us know how we can help.


----------

